# Game 2 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns [Suns lead 1-0] - 4/24; TNT



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Playoff Watch: *


















*(Suns have been placed on ELEVATED)*

 *Suns Review *


> _Leandro Barbosa knew he needed to elevate his game after watching Kobe Bryant erupt for 28 of his 39 points in the first half. The "Brazilian Blur," who tied a playoff career high with 26 points, scored 15 straight Suns points in the second half as Phoenix overcame a 12-point deficit to beat the Lakers in Game 1, 95-87, on Sunday.
> 
> Amare Stoudemire racked up 23 points and 12 rebounds for the Suns, who outscored Los Angeles by 11 in the fourth quarter. Steve Nash registered 20 points and 10 assists, while Lamar Odom had 17 points and 16 boards for the Lakers. L.A. will hope to tie this best of seven on Tuesday when it visits Phoenix at 10:30 p.m. ET on TNT._


*NBA.com's Suns-Lakers Series Page*

*Game 1: Suns 95, Lakers 87*

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*





































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) James Jones (PF) Shawn Marion (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Los Angeles Lakers Projected Lineup: *





































*(PG) Jordan Farmar (SG) Kobe Bryant (SF) Luke Walton (PF) Lamar Odom (C) Kwame Brown*

*Head Coach:*








*Phil Jackson* 

*Sixth Man:*
















*(G) Leandro Barbosa vs (SG) Maurice Evans*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Game 1 Heroes:*

*Shawn Marion, 6-13FG, 16pts, 16rebs, 2stls, 1blck
Amare Stoudemire, 9-16FG, 23pts, 12rebs, 2stls, 2blcks
Leandro Barbosa, 10-22FG, 26pts, 5rebs, 2stls
Steve Nash, 20pts, 10assist, 2-4 from three*


*Game 1 Suckers:*

*James Jones, 1-3FG, 3pts in 15 minutes.
Raja Bell, 1-6 in 39 minutes.
Boris Diaw, 2-7, 5pts in 24 minutes.* 

*Key Run of the Night:*

_*The Suns had gone 34:42 without a lead before using a 15-4 run to turn a 77-71 deficit with 57.9 seconds remaining in the third quarter into an 86-81 lead with 7:37 to go in the game. During the run, the Suns took their first lead (79-77, 10:29 left in the fourth quarter) since 7:11 remained in the first quarter (13-11).*_​


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

With Dallas and San Antonio looking to have some rough series in round 1, lets put away these Lakers quick like I know we can. Let the Spurs and Mavs get beat up while we rest up.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Coach Phil will make adjustments and Kobe will play better. On the other hand, I expect us to play better too. Should be a fun game.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

as long as we come out better in the first half we should take game two easily.


----------



## Christian (Apr 28, 2006)

Elevated chance of losing? :lol: More like guarded...


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah.

We played some of the very worst ball we could possibly play yesterday. But the Lakers still couldn't win. I say it should be on low. Unless Kobe score 65.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

This is the playoffs, every game is a high alert with a severe for a game seven.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> This is the playoffs, every game is a high alert with a severe for a game seven.



I agree.

The Lakers showed they could possibly steal a game from the Suns, I think elevated is the correct rating. Suns have got to get their offense flowing again, I expect a 100+ this game, and I think the Lakers will keep pace because Kobe will score 40/50. 

Suns have got to maintain homecourt advantage. This is a must win.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I agree.
> 
> The Lakers showed they could possibly steal a game from the Suns, I think elevated is the correct rating. Suns have got to get their offense flowing again, I expect a 100+ this game, and I think the Lakers will keep pace because Kobe will score 40/50.
> 
> Suns have got to maintain homecourt advantage. This is a must win.


How can you agree and then say a completely contradictory statement. *THIS IS THE PLAYOFFS! EVERY GAME IS A HIGH ALERT! A MUST WATCH GAME!*


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> How can you agree and then say a completely contradictory statement. *THIS IS THE PLAYOFFS! EVERY GAME IS A HIGH ALERT! A MUST WATCH GAME!*


lol

I misread your statement. I think puting them on HIGH when the go to L.A. would make more sense.
But it's at home, I think it's fine at Elevated.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

definitely must win, because you dont win, they get all the momentum going home and homecourt advantage is lost. But yea, regardless the rating, we have to come out stronger than game 1. lal seriosuly needs a good PG, even with lamar passing or kobe passing, that PG spot is not so good at all, usually smush shoots like what, 35%? not going to cut it for the lakers. Get a better PG, well they need like a Nash, but you cant have him lol! Kidd would have been good for them as a team.

Cant watch the game, but cant wait to see if the Suns deliver and hold steady, or if they dont show up


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

This playoff thread looks almost as good as the actual game.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

At the half:

Nash- 6 pts (3-6 fg), 11 assists, and 4 boards. He's just in control right now.

Starbosa (case isn't closed yet... :biggrin- Leads the game in points with 17.

Amare- 15 points, 8 rebounds, and 3 blocks. He's really been a force in the lane, on offense and defense. The best I've seen him play in a while (besides maybe the Dallas game; remember I only get to watch the nationally televised games). AND he jumped over Kwame Brown!

Marion- 13 points, 4 boards (3 offensive), and 2 assists. The recipient of a beautiful halfcourt alleyoop from Nash.

Bell- Good defense on Kobe. Limited him to 13 points, although Kobe hasn't really been trying to score. It seems the gameplan is to play in and out through Kobe.

Anyways, GREAT first half!

Diaw- not playing bad actually


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Like I said after game 1. The Lakers could not beat us on our worst possible day, and they don't stand ANY chance now. Elevated, and High alerts my foot. If there was a level lower than low than we should put it on that. Get the broom out, the Kobe & Scrubs Co. is done. What a half of basketball!! I love it!! And I don't care what the verdict of the poll is in that other thread. He is Starbosa baby!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stop *edit* the Lakers. Please.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hahah! Look at Nash kiss his muscle after that Odom thug tried to mug him. this is not acceptable


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Hahah! Look at Nash kiss his muscle after that Odom thug tried to mug him. Get out of our building LA. You guys suck, and don't deserve to be on the same court as us.


Man, I know we're not going to beat you guys, but I am just absolutely hoping you guys get nowhere near a championship.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

What are you expecting? Sympathy in the Suns board? Are you serious. The Lakers and Suns are a pretty intense little rvialry the past few years. You won't find anything of the sort here, and I would hope not to find anything of the sort in your board if you were kicking our ***.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, I wasn't expecting sympathy whatsoever. I'm just saying that I really hope you get nowhere near a championship.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Excellently played game. I like a little joking here and there but Basel57's a great poster. Very good posts and he's a true-fan. There's rivalries but we're not the players. Hate the players, just don't hate our brothers in posting here .

Post anytime ya want, Basel. I've got your back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Helvius said:


> Excellently played game. I like a little joking here and there but Basel57's a great poster. Very good posts and he's a true-fan. There's rivalries but we're not the players. Hate the players, just don't hate our brothers in posting here .
> 
> Post anytime ya want, Basel. I've got your back.


Thanks pimp.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 28, 2007)

Now that's the way I like to see them play; the way they should and need to. Suns are probably the best team when they play their best game. :clap2:


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Can I join your fan club, btw?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Now THAT'S more like it! :yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Helvius said:


> Can I join your fan club, btw?


Haha, for sure.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Put me in there too if you don't mind. Kobe and Phil deserve alot better.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Put me in there too if you don't mind. Kobe and Phil deserve alot better.


Will do.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Haha, for sure.



Me too


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Anyone want to tell me what happened?

Didn't get to watch the game, but did anyone see any adjustments?
I heard they got Amare stablished early. 

Give me the highlights people! What was up with Kobe? 13 shots?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Anyone want to tell me what happened?
> 
> Didn't get to watch the game, but did anyone see any adjustments?
> I heard they got Amare stablished early.
> ...


Passive Kobe came to play tonight...clearly did not work out.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Anyone want to tell me what happened?
> 
> Didn't get to watch the game, but did anyone see any adjustments?
> I heard they got Amare stablished early.
> ...



A picture perfect Suns game. Run-and-gun, tons of dunks, layups, crazy passes, not many turnovers, and 3 pointers.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> What are you expecting? Sympathy in the Suns board? Are you serious. The Lakers and Suns are a pretty intense little rvialry the past few years. You won't find anything of the sort here, and I would hope not to find anything of the sort in your board if you were kicking our ***.


No, not sympathy, but maybe some class. There is a difference between rooting for your team and rooting against the other team. Cheering for an injury to the other player... or being just rude to a guy who didn't bait at all. All I see from you is baiting. You're making these boards overly contentious and stifling any decent discussion about the games.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Anyone want to tell me what happened?
> 
> Didn't get to watch the game, but did anyone see any adjustments?
> I heard they got Amare stablished early.
> ...


The adjustments were that there were no adjustments. The Lakers came out hard and then after a few good hits, they folded. It was actually really pathetic. They weren't moving the ball at all. It was basically 1 on 5 the whole time whereas the Suns made the extra passes. Lamar seemed to be pushed to the brink and was the only one playing to win the whole time on the court for the Lakers. Walton also showed some verve but I think he's moreso playing for his paycheck than for his team because he just wasn't moving the ball. This Lakers team imploded as much as the Suns exploded. They need the season to end now, their on court chemistry is that bad. You can see the total lack of chemistry and it's kinda sad, because that's not a reasonable excuse for losing in the playoffs.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> No, not sympathy, but maybe some class. There is a difference between rooting for your team and rooting against the other team. Cheering for an injury to the other player... or being just rude to a guy who didn't bait at all. All I see from you is baiting. You're making these boards overly contentious and stifling any decent discussion about the games.



I never cheered for Kobe being injured. And yeah, I've been pretty bad lately. But I will try to calm down.


----------

